# eSATA on New HR24 Transferred From HR23



## rlrimotep (Jul 21, 2010)

I had an HR23 with an attached external HD, then the HR23 developed a 771 system error. The DirecTV service tech said the 771 was caused by a faulty DVR and he replaced the HR23 with a new HR24. The original external HD was attached to the new HR24 and the playlist displayed the names of recordings made previously on the HR23. But now, as time goes on, the HR24 increasingly hiccups whenever it attempts to play one of the older recordings (a show that was recorded on the HR23) . The HR24 might even hang when attempting to play an older recording to the point where the dvr must be reset in order to recover .

What can be done to help this situation?

Could I use Linux to dump the eSATA contents to a different external media, delete everything from the eSATA, re-attach the eSATA to the HR24 and let the HR24 format the drive, then copy back the old contents ?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The new receiver shouldn't even be able to play those recordings. When you get a new receiver, your old recordings are useless, internal or external hard drive.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

He's right. It's pretty rare that transferring an eSATA even works.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I noticed that when I transferred an eSATA from an HR20 to an HR24 recently, the recordings were not erased as I expected. But, the ones that I tried weren't playable at all. It put up a blank/black screen and said "searching for authorized contect" IIRC.


----------

